# Audyssey MultEQ?



## Alec.su (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Guys, thanks for the welcome. I was wondering if any of you have heard of the Audyssey MultiEQ system for room equalization. Obviously this is my main interest and I know you have the REW so I was wondering if anyone had had a look yet and had any opinions? I know for instance that IK Multimedia has now made it into a plugin, Calibration mic included, for the Pro Audio Market. It's not free that I can be sure of but how much better or worse is it compared to REW for instance.

Let me know please.

Thanks
Alec


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Audyssey MultiEQ?*

1. REW is not an EQ, of course, but a tool for measurement and calculation.
2. Audyssey, in its various forms and guises, is a more (but not completely) automated complete package of room EQ.
3. I have written about a few versions of Audyssey and most of that is posted on the Stereophile website. There are, of course, other reports, notably on Audioholics, and a lively discussion of Audyssey (which includes participation of one the Audyssey designers) on AVSforums.

Kal


----------



## Alec.su (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Audyssey MultiEQ?*

Thanks for the info I'll check out the sites you mentioned.
Alec


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Audyssey MultiEQ?*

Audyssey MultEQ has been around for a couple of years now. It is being more popular in receivers such as Denon, Onkyo and NAD. There is also a standalone unit, but it is rather expensive.

Here is a thread from a couple of years ago where I took measurements with REW to show that Audyssey (in my former Denon 3806 receiver) was doing with my response.

Here's my most recent graph with the latest version of Audyssey in my NAD T785 receiver. 

I have some other graphs posted somewhere in I think the REW Forum where I tried it again with other Denon receivers and I could not get it to do anything, but I cannot find those at the moment.


----------

